
The Noonday Demon - samclemens
https://www.penguin.co.uk/articles/find-your-next-read/extracts/clippings/2016/jan/the-noonday-demon-by-andrew-solomon/
======
greenyoda
I did a search on the incomplete URL fragment that was posted, and the
intended URL may have been:

[https://www.penguin.co.uk/articles/find-your-next-
read/extra...](https://www.penguin.co.uk/articles/find-your-next-
read/extracts/clippings/2016/jan/the-noonday-demon-by-andrew-solomon/)

~~~
dang
Thanks! We changed the URL to that from [http://2016/jan/the-noonday-demon-by-
andrew-solomon](http://2016/jan/the-noonday-demon-by-andrew-solomon). Probably
just a copy-paste slip-up.

------
slater
?

